# Lost Odyssey



## Michael01 (May 18, 2009)

Ever since I played the hack'n'slash RPGs _Baldur's Gate_ and _Champions of Norrath_ on PS2, I've been obsessed with playing RPGs with real-time, interactive combat, and began to lose interest in the turn-based combat in games like _Final Fantasy_.  There are some games I've tried with real-time autocombat (I guess you can call it that, anyway), such as _Summoner_ and _Final Fantasy XII_, but they still weren't quite as fun.  _Summoner 2_, on the other hand, and _.hack//G.U._, _Fable_, _Mass Effect_, _Two Worlds_, and _The Elder Scrolls _… those - and others like them - were games that really drew me in.

But now I've encountered a game with turn-based combat that has somehow renewed my interest in the old style.  _Lost Odyssey_ has a lot going for it - a character class (the Immortals) that learns skills from other classes and from certain equipment, rings that make combat more interactive (time your press and release of the trigger just right and you'll do extra damage or inflict a status effect), and more.  There are three kinds of magic (Black and White, Spirit, and Composite), and the story is very deep, with strong and memorable characters.

I don't think I'll be automatically discounting anymore games just because they're turn-based again.


----------



## Cayal (May 19, 2009)

I have Lost Odyssey but have yet to really play it.

I don't understand the lack of love for FFXII. It is really surprising to me. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 20, 2009)

I have Lost Oddesy and really need to carry on with it. I really enjoyed what I did play, I thought it was a better game than the Final Fantasy series has been since VIII.

I loved having the immortal characters and the strategy they allowed in battle. The magic was great, also.

I really liked the little stories too, I didnt always read them, but the few I did read were very emotional and a couple had me near tears.


----------



## Cayal (May 20, 2009)

As an Immortal Character, can you die?


----------



## Michael01 (May 20, 2009)

You can get game over if all characters are incapacitated or if you fail to meet an objective but, according to the story anyway, they're immortal and have lived at least 1000 years.

Personally, I don't hate _FFXII_.  With such a large world and long story, what's there to hate?  I just didn't enjoy the combat style as much as some other games.


----------

